
How Crowdfunding Has Changed Real Estate Investing - hsfried
http://www.forbes.com/sites/navathwal/2015/12/02/how-crowdfunding-has-changed-real-estate-investing/
======
hsfried
Funding a real estate project used to involved getting your rich buddies at
the country club to invest. While it's still not available to the average joe,
this technology is definitely making the industry more transparent and
accessible.

